# bettas and goldfish?



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

how compatible are goldfish such as the small fancys with the long fins and rounded boddies, also what about small black moores?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nope. x: goldfish need cooler water, and get big enough to eat your betta after a few years. x: also, you need HUGE tanks and heavy filtration for goldfish, and the filtration will aggravate your betta. 

the flowing fins of both are good pickings for both, as well. x:


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks! ill keep them in a separate aquarium then!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*sighs* A lot of people ask this question...

No. There are a few reasons why. 1st, they are a cold water fish and Bettas are tropical fish. BIG difference lol! And (as Luimeril said) they need *heavy* filtration that sucks your Betta in! D:! And, within a few years, they could eat your Betta...:shock:...

Tips:
If you want to get a compatible fish with your Bettas, make sure they don't have long, flowing fins like Bettas or are brightly colored. In a Betta's mind...Color=Competition. 
Good tankmates for Bettas could be: Snails, Cory Cats, Ghost Shrimp, Small Tetras, 1 or more Cheery Barbs and White Clouds.
Kin are bad choices. Gouramis are cousins of Bettas. So do not put them together! Make sure you don't mix kin with Bettas!


*Hope this helped! *;-)


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

heres the deal my sister is moving and cant talk these four small (maybe quarter sized) goldfish, two are fancy golds and the other two are black moors.. she has them in a 1 gallon aquarium! also i dont get paid for another two weeks which means i cant buy them atleast a ten gallon for some time... any suggestions? lost and confused but i dont want them to die, ya know...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Have her do 100% water changes at least once a day, if not twice maybe three times. Each goldfish would need about 20 gallons, so obviously as many water changes as possible will help. I'm not sure, but I think petco might still have a dollar per gallon sale going on. that means you could buy a 20 gallon for all four (until they grow some more) for less than what a 10 gallon kit would be. If you know any people who have any decent sized backyard contained ponds that they keep good care of, you might even want to consider rehoming those goldfish. 

I've grown up with goldfish in my backyard pond, and six or so years ago they were 1/2 an inch feeder fish. Now, they are easily 7 to 8 inches long.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

well see i have a pond like container i could keep them in but the black moors dont do well in ponds do their weak eye site.. do you think if i did %100 water changes daily and put in a high pair air pump and stone they would do okay for about a week or two? i have no where else for these guys to go.. in two weeks im positive i can but them a 30g. i feel sorry for these little guys.. i also have an extra 4 inch deep, by 16 inches long by 12 inches wide container for betta breeding, maybe this would provide more surface area for them... what do you think?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

with four fancy goldfish, you'd need at least a 50 gallon. x: that's so they all can be happy. otherwise, you'd need 2 30 gallons, with two goldfish in each 30 gallon.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

i have a friend giving me an old 45 gallon i can use for them but what im asking is will they be able to survive in this one gallon with a heavy duty air pump considering ill do %100 daily water changes for two weeks? i feel bad for them but im doing the most i can for them. they are quarter sized babies and i just want to know if they will be okay in the one gallon if i do as i said above for at the max two weeks.. after that i can get the appropriate for the four.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

For now that 30g will be more than enough for those four. You have some time to upgrade for them. Hope all goes well with your search! Have you thought about looking on Craiglist for a cheaper second hand tank? I got my 29g from a guy who was upgrading his two goldfish to a 55g tank


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Use the pond thing. Is it small enough for indoors. Add the pumps. Do 3 WCs daily if they stay in the 1g Buy at least a 30g with MASSIVE FILTRATION AND AERATION! Don't skimp on those two. Good luck;-)

Edit: oops, I didn't see the last 3 posts >.< anyways, in the 45 g, do the filter aerator thing. But 50g is the best;-)


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

but will they survive in a one gallon with %100 daily water changes and a heavy duty air pump for at the max two weeks? or should i place them in the larger container i mention above which is four inches deep, 16 inches long and 12 inches wide? they are only going to be kept like this for two weeks until i can afford their new aquarium. i feel bad keeping them like this but otherwise they will die.... please help! lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Keep them in the biggest container, and yes add the pumps. They should survive, but do 2-3 100% changes daily. Ammonia is crazy! lol


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

no its not small enough for indoors but black moors do bad in dark ponds they cant see very well... below is a picture of the only other aquarium ill have available for these guys besides the one gallon, the one below is four inches deep, 16 inches long and 12 inches wide?










so should i keep them in this with no plants or decoration for two weeks over the one gallon? im thinking they would have more surface area...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe, but I would go with whichever is bigger. You'll have the pumps anyways...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i dont' think goldfish need surface area as much as our bettas do. o3o i mean, as long as you get them a bigger tank, they should do okay for a little while. ._o just make sure you follow this rule:

20 gallons for one goldfish
10 additional gallons per extra goldfish


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Surface area is for oxygen exchange. Bettas need _access_ to air, GF need oxygen in the water itself.


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

yes and they will both have plenty of surface area.. thanks guys


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Keep two in the one gallon and two in the other one. Use an aerator in each.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.kokosgoldfish.invisionzone.com/forum/index.php

http://www.goldfishkeepers.com/forum/index.php


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This Landon person is the only banned member I ever saw and sorry for re-opening.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But no goldfish and Bettas together.


----------

